# Wont rev pass 3000 rpm. Help please



## Tevinxl (Mar 24, 2021)

My 2011 versa/tiida/latio stutters at 3000 rpm. The check engine light been on for a long time with the code p0420 for cat or 02 sensor but these new issue is recent. I need help to troubleshoot this issue please. Here is a link to my video on YouTube Nissan wont rev pass 3000 rpm


----------



## Tevinxl (Mar 24, 2021)

Took off the cat and rev it, still same issue, cleaned the maf and throttle body still same thing, checked the air intake for blockage.. no blockage, any help please to help trouble shoot this issue


----------

